# volume button won't work on sky remote?



## shoppergal (21 Sep 2007)

hi,

does anyone know why the volume button wouldn't work on a sky + remote. we got it installed the other day and the volume button doesn't work at all. i asked my mum who also has sky and her's doesn't work either and never has. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## demoivre (21 Sep 2007)

You have to set up your sky remote control to operate your TV. Some TVs don't have codes - see here. Google sky TV codes and you should be able to find your code if it exists for your TV.


----------



## HappyBudda (21 Sep 2007)

Mine is the same, i was told that you have to get it done by the service engineer at install time.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (21 Sep 2007)

one of the sky setup options is for remote control  setups.  on screen instrutions.  if you exact model is not list choose a similar one.  should work fine.


----------

